# along came 3 pigeons



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

To make the story short... 3 pigeons came home with 5 of my pigeons after i tossed them approximately 10 miles north of my house. I'm thinking they are wild or possibly is owned by someone but all 3 didn't have any band on them. They all entered my loft through my own version of the Sputnik trap door after sitting on the landing board for 3 hours. I immediately caught them and kept them seperated. They all felt light and a little smaller and tame compared to my pigeons. I wanna keep them but not sure how long should i keep them seperated from my flock before introducing them in the loft. Also they seem to not really like the pigeon mix that i feed my pigeons. I'm also leaving the feed in there all the time hoping to get them to gain some weight. I've already sprayed them with a lice/mite killer that i use on my pigeons. What other precautions i should take. 

One is a pied light check almost milky/sooty looking with dark yellow orange eye color which i think is a cock because it's cooing but not as loud as my male pigeons, another is a dark checker with a pearl eye and the last is a dark checker pied which has a characteristic of a homer pigeon with dark yellow orange eye color. I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow cause my digital camera is dead and i can't find the cord for the charger.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I'd suggest isolating them from the others for 3 weeks to be safe. If any are incubating any illness, it should show up by then. Plus, checking for any obvious signs like canker in the mouth. They should, assuming adults, be weighing at least 300 grams - we treat that as a minimum healthy weight, and then only for a pigeon fairly small in overall build (our alpha males are nearer 400, and our ex-homers way above that).

You could give them a safe wormer - if they have no problem, it won't do them any harm anyway.

I've come across many ferals who only recognize grains - as in mixed corn - or whatever scraps they've been foraging. If someone has been keeping them, they could well have been fed on mixed corn or even wild bird food.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would treat with garlic cap each day (down the throat-with a drop of Neem oil), for worming, a drop of colloidal silver in case of infection and then probiotics, and ACV ...and all the usual. Then if something should surface you can then treat with whatever is needed.

I would also isolate for 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How funny! I guess they heard about you and figured they would make themselves right at home.  Good luck getting them acclimated to your aviary, sounds like they'll fit right in after quarantine.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally got my camera charged and took some pics.

Here you go...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

beautamous pigeons you got there  my fly pens are all plastic covered this time of year because its so cold out most the time here so its sad cuz I dont get to see them as much as I would like to so its always awesome to see some happy winged wonders such as yours thankyou for the view


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Cute little guys. I guess they are contemplating giving up the feral life. They look comfortable, and they don't look sick to me. Time will tell.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good looking pijjies! Thank you for the photos and for taking these birds in!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are really nice birds and quite smart to know where they could get a good home, certainly not the "three stooges," as they would appear.

Thank you for taking them "under your wing" so to speak.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I found them fighting for thier spot in the cage when i got home from work today. I'm guessing all 3 are cocks and i'm contemplating on letting them go tomorrow since i already got 3 cocks without a mate in the loft. I'm keeping the pied dark checker since I don't have a checker in my loft though. I think the cage is too small for them and I'm afraid they might end up hurting each other if they keep on fighting. I don't have another cage so i placed a short plywood as a partition to sort of keep them seperated but still able to get to the food and water if needed. So far i don't see any wounds or redness on their eyes and nose due to fighting.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Yesterday, I left the door open to the cage while keeping the dark checker pied in a milk crate and it took them forever to even get out of the cage. Then they just hanged around the roof of my loft. I think they slept there overnight cause they was on the ground feeding when i woke up. Later they flew away someplace since i didnt see them around until i let my pigeons out and notice 2 extra birds flying with them. Well all my birds went back in the loft and closed the trap. I never saw the 2 but when i got home tonight after work, i checked the loft and noticed 2 pigeons on our roof sleeping. Can't seem to find my flashlight so I'll check tomorrow morning if it's them.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

After releasing 2 of the birds. 1 hanged around so i decided to catch him and keep him with the other one. And after 3 weeks i finally mixed both of them within the loft. 










Now i have to wait about 2 more weeks for my 2 new hens that was given to me before mixing them in the loft. I better start working on my breeding nestboxes or i might have a chaos in my loft when i do introduce both hens...... 9 restless cocks just waiting...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

The one bird that I decided to keep I named him "SHADOW" and now he has settled down with his mate "JEWEL" and they are sitting on eggs now for more than a week.

Here's a pic of Shadow sitting on his nest.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He's a very handsome bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Shadow is a very pretty fellow. He could probably trick someone into thinking he was a champion racer with a look like that  Can't wait to see what his babies look like!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's the only pic i have of his mate... 

The first one on the left, her name is Jewel... the other 2 is Dixie(checker) and Citrine (yellow bar) All 3 hens are sitting on eggs right now...all are 1 week apart, Jewel then Citrine last but not least Dixie.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a pic of Jewel siting on her nest... she has some white flight feathers on the left side only.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is a beauty.

Reti


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Such beautiful, happy birds! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Came home from work today and found empty egg shells on the side of their nest...

Here's a shot of them while mom left for a quick drink.










Here's mom coming back to the nest...









And finally back on top of them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely babies and a great Mom you've got there .. Mom is definitely giving you "the eye"!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Not only that... she gave me a warning wing slap. I was surprised when she did it cause while she was sitting on eggs, she would let me lift her up to check on the eggs with just a slight grunt from her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What adorable little babies. 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Adorable!! I've got a couple of babies,,,,,but it's been so rainy and nasty, I haven't been out with the camera.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Took a photo of them with proud daddy yesterday. Also I decided to band them today before they get too big. I'll just have to check everyday if their band has fallen out.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

hehe beautiful couple, mama pigeon looks extraordinary =]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, those are great pictures too!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

feeding time... sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are great feeding shots, Eze! Darling and very full babies too!  

Terry


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats adorable  I can't believe they grow so fast!!!!!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here they are now......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ezemaxima said:


> Here they are now......


They're awfully cute, Eze, but the one seems a bit camera shy  

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

They are getting big fast and not so camera shy now...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

It's been awhile since I posted some pics. I've been busy working during the day so i haven't had the chance to take pics and clean the loft. I was able to take some photos 2 days ago and got around cleaning the loft today.

Here they are now...









That's dad Shadow about to feed them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking good!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

really like watching your birds grow into full fledged pigeons thanks for sharing your pictures with us all


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is great to see how beautiful they turn out.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Update pics.. they are now loft flying.


----------

